
HP Researchers Design Intelligent Social Network with Focus on "Real" Friends - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/hp_researchers_design_intelligent_social_network.php
======
khandekars
In addition to tracking the calls & durations, it should track the pitch and
tone to provide more accurate results. E.g. did a user speak in a melodious
voice or had to raise the tone, while speaking with another? Coupled with a
statistical model of the specific user's tendency about the tone, will give
very precise information.

A chilling scenario can be: serve ads to the user for improving pronunciation
based on an analysis of their speech.

Not sure about the privacy implications, though. Technically, it may or may
not be possible to achieve at this stage, since powerful hardware is required
for such analysis.

